# How To: Seeping Smoke Cauldron



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

love it that is awsome going to have to try that one.................


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Jun 25, 2009)

this is such a good idea ill have to try it for next year!


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

What a great tutorial! I might just have to try this!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm inspired - thanks for the great tut!


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

Very simple with a great effect. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mikewashere (Jun 21, 2011)

I did this last year it it worked very well, but I didn't have any plexiglass in mine. I use ice in mine tho. It make the fog cooler so it spills over the sides.


----------



## loach160 (May 4, 2010)

Mikewashere said:


> I did this last year it it worked very well, but I didn't have any plexiglass in mine. I use ice in mine tho. It make the fog cooler so it spills over the sides.


Yeah thats another option I might consider, but if I did it that way I'd use dry ice on halloween night instead of the ice. less ice and less mess. I'd still have to wash off the lights after halloween due to the fog juice residue. I might redesign it this year.


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

that turned out great i was kinda sceptical when i was reading it thinking you could see the lights but that video was awesome... it gently rolls out of there. looks really good! nice how to...


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

very effective.. great work ..possibly another job for me to do this year


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks awesome! Love the video...you can't even see the lights under all of that fog. Omg...I am itching to do something!


----------

